# Indoor photos with Canon EOS Digital Rebel



## Kurri1 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm trying to take indoor portrait pictures of babies with my Canon EOS Digital Rebel.  I've been placing my subjects by window light instead of using the on-camera flash.  It's worked out well through Spring and Summer, but now the early Winter light is here, and my last set of pics didn't turn out very well without the flash.  Anyone use this camera and if so, what settings do you use to take indoor portrait shots?  I don't have an external light for my camera, trying to make the photos work without one right now.  Thanks!


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 28, 2004)

get a faster lens
get a flash
set up a studio


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 28, 2004)

Get a 50mm f/1.8 if you don't have it.  The on camera flash sucks, on any camera, and especially on the rebel because you don't have flash exposure compensation.  Your other option is to get a speedlight, but those are much more expensive than the 50mm, which will allow you to use available light.  Just be sure to set your white balance accordingly to the light of the room, ie, tungsten or flourescent.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.

What exactly didn't work out with your last set of pics?  Was is too dark?  Were the pics blurry?  

There are lots of ways to take indoor portraits without using the on-camera flash.  It may be as simple as using a regular lamp and setting your white balance to tungsten.

It's best to learn all about exposure and the settings on your camera...then you can understand the problem you face and how to overcome it.


----------



## Kurri1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks to everyone.  Your thoughts and tips are very helpful.  To answer your question, Big Mike, some pics were perfect, others too dark and some feet/legs blurry.  I'll look into both the 50 mm and the white balance setting.  I've converted to digital this year and still learning the camera.  Great forum - thanks again!


----------

